# Draw my bettas contest!



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Please draw 2 of my male bettas. 
Whoever draws them each the best will win. 
Even it you don't think you are a good drawer, please try.

Prize:
Shoutout on my youtube. I have 752 active subscribers.
Shoutout on my instgram: I have 787 followers last time I check 
Shoutout on my aunts twitter: She has 10k followers.

Viper



Bastille
s1341.photobucket.com/user/Hermitcrabingrid1/media/imagejpg11_zpsfb46dda8.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I may give this a shot later XD


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

If I win, I'd like you to tell your subscribers that if they like The Elder Scrolls then to go to www.facebook.com/ulfricsguard. Just if I win, please.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll colour these and remove the text later on  

Viper:









Bastille:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you get permission from the mods to do this contest?
And this should be moved to the Contest board. Please contact a moderator about this


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> I'll colour these and remove the text later on
> 
> Viper:
> 
> ...


Oh daaaayuuuum had to show off, huh?  lol


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Haha, I always thought I sucked. Well, my lineart is okay. My colouring however, blows!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

XD


----------

